#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Διακανονισμός εισφορών ΤΣΜΕΔΕ

## Κωστής Πολ Μηχ

Δεν έχω πληρώσει τις εισφορές για Α᾽& Β᾽Εξάμηνο 2011. Τί διακανονισμό μου προσφέρει το ταμείο μας, προκειμένου να θεωρήσω το βιβλιάριό μου για το 2012;

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν γνωρίζω αλλά όταν μάθεις θα μας ενημερώσεις και εμάς τους υπόλοιπους;
Φοβάμαι ότι σύντομα πολλοί θα βρεθούμε στη θέση σου.

----------


## Κωστής Πολ Μηχ

:Αστειευόμενος: ΟΚ

----------


## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με τη νομοθεσία, ο μηχανικός επιβαρύνεται με *πρόσθετα τέλη* σε περίπτωση καθυστέρησης πληρωμής των ασφαλιστικών του εισφορών.
Αυτά υπολογίζονται ως εξής:3% για τον 1ο μήνα καθυστέρησης
1,5% για κάθε επόμενο μήνα
Το συνολικό ποσό των πρόσθετων τελών δεν μπορεί να ξεπερνά το 120% του αρχικού ποσού της οφειλομένων εισφορών
Τα παραπάνω ποσά υπολογίζονται στις παλιές τιμές των εισφορών, όπως αυτές ίσχυαν κατά την ημερομηνία που έπρεπε να πληρωθούν.*Τρόπος πληρωμής των οφειλομένων (βλ. άρθρο 18, Ν.2434/96 - ΦΕΚ188/Α'):*Πληρωμή του συνόλου της οφειλής (κύρια εισφορά, πρόσθετα τέλη, κ.λπ.)
Εφάπαξ με έκπτωση 60% επί των πρόσθετων τελών
Σε 12 ισόποσες μηνιαίες δόσεις με έκπτωση 40% επί των πρόσθετων τελών
Σε 24 ισόποσες μηνιαίες δόσεις με έκπτωση 25% επί των πρόσθετων τελών
Σε 36 ισόποσες μηνιαίες δόσεις με έκπτωση 0% επί των πρόσθετων τελών
Το ποσό της κάθε δόσης δεν μπορεί να είναι μικρότερο των 20.000δρχ (58,69¤)

----------


## nikolas_civil

Τρέχει κάποιος διακανονισμός τώρα?

----------


## Xάρης

Διακανονισμοί γίνονται συνεχώς.
Νομίζω ότι μια επίσκεψη στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ για να εξετάσεις τις επιλογές σου είναι αναπόφευκτη.

Και για να πας ενημερωμένος, διάβασε *ΑΥΤΟ* για τον διακανονισμό με τον *Ν.4087/12*.

Δυστυχώς ή έκπτωση του 40% δίνονταν για αιτήσεις μέχρι 31.12.2012.

Είμαι βέβαιος πάντως, ότι θα υπάρξουν συντόμως και άλλοι νόμοι για διακανονισμό και εκπτώσεις στα πρόστιμα, διότι προσπαθούν συνεχώς να κλείσουν τρύπες και ο κόσμος δεν έχει να πληρώσει.

----------


## tserpe

Εγω εκανα διακανονισμο για το β' 2013 με 12 δοσεις. Πρεπει πρωτα να φανει οτι εχει οφειλη και μετα δεχονται διακανονισμο. Τωρα για τον επομενο Α' του 2014 δεν ξερω τι γινεται εφοσον δεν εχει τελειωσει το 12μηνο του προηγουμενου.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## gnik1

Αγαπητέ/ή tserpe

Μη ξεχάσεις ένα πράγμα..όσο πληρώνεις τις δοσεις για το διακανονισμό του 2013 θα προχωράει το Α' εξάμηνο του 2015.Για σένα αυτό είναι τρέχον εξάμηνο το οποίο αντιστοιχεί σε τρέχουσες ασφαλιστικές εισφορές...Για ρώτα μήπως πρέπει να πληρώσεις τις τρέχουσες ασφαλιστικές εισφορές του α' εξαμηνου του 2105 μέχρι 30/4/2015 για να ισχύει ο διακανονισμός που έχεις κάνει...στο αναφέρω γιατί εγώ την πατησα και με πέταξαν αυτοματα εξω απο διακανονισμο χωρις καν να με ειδοποιησουν...

----------


## tserpe

χρωσταω Α και Β 2014. μολις μπει το 2015 θα κανω διακανονισμο για τα Α και Β 2014 με δοσεις και θα μαζεψω χρηματα για να δωσω ΟΛΟ το Α2015 γιατι αν δεν το δωσω οπως ειπες μεχρι τελος απριλιου τοτε με πετανε εξω απο διακανονισμο.

----------


## Xάρης

Είσαι ίσως απ' τις ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις που γνωρίζω που έχει νόημα ο διακανονισμός.
Και ένας διακανονισμός έχει νόημα μόνο εφόσον μπορεί κάποιος απ' εδώ και στο εξής να είναι συνεπής στις πληρωμές του.
Και λέω ότι είσαι εξαίρεση διότι κάποιος που δεν πλήρωσε κάποιο εξάμηνο είχε προφανώς κάποιο κώλυμα και δεν βλέπω να έχει έρθει η ανάπτυξη ώστε να έχει αρθεί το κώλυμα αυτό.

Εκτός βέβαια εάν επιθυμεί κάποιος να αναστείλει για λίγους μήνες το αναπόφευκτο... την αδυναμία πληρωμής.

----------

